# Corner Steadies



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

My van had the rear steadies removed by the previous owner. She who must be obeyed would like me to reinstate them to stop the "rockin"!!!!!
My question is:- Are they normal caravan steadies, & if so what size etc, as I've seen different sorts advertised. Is there any extra bracketry involved in mounting etc. 
Any help appreciated folks.
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Check with Autotrail or measure the distance it has to drop first before you buy as they do come in different heights as well as fixings.

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi
Got a pair of these for sale http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/manual-jacking-legssteadies-4360cm-p-976.html?cPath=27
they are fixed by two bolts - I bought the shorter ones
Have a look under your van for the fixings
Richard


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well you must have a very sensitive wife. Chieftain must be steadier than mine and I hardly ever use my steadies. Are you sure you want to go to the trouble???

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You could also use 2 adjustable chassis stands or caravan stands. We have used these to steady the front of our van place them under the front jacking points. Also look at cheap scissor jacks you can place them anywhere.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

corner steadies on a tag axle, what you two up too :wink: 

rarely put ours down unless we are stopping for more than a couple of days somewhere.

bob


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We used our steadies once, in 1994. Since then we have always removed them. A waste of space ...

.... but perhaps you can make the van rock more than we can!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Autotrail forgot to fit ours when they built it! Can't say I've missed them though, we never had them on our previous van either. The dealer says I should have them because I've paid for them, but I'm not sure I can be bovvered spending the time and diesel going to have them done.


----------

